# Need the part numbers for the AD22VF upgrade, please:)



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi guys,
I can can parts from my local Nissan dealer at cost. I want to do the AD22VF brake upgrade, and need the part numbers for all that is involved. If anyone has these handy it would be a big help.
Just seeing if I can save a few bucks as opposed to ordering from Courtesy or Mossy.
Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok, I think I found them, duh.
I would like to get aftermarket rotors, preferably slotted. I love them on my Talon with the 3000Gt brakes.
I have just found it difficult to find the NX2000 rotors. 
Anyone running slotted rotors? Just wondering who you purchased them from and the prices?
Thanks, I am a newbie on the Nissan forums, but experience on the DSM ones. Just having trouble getting all the lingo down here and finding the good vendors.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Check http://www.lightningmotorsports.com

Seth


----------

